# ***OFFICIAL*** Ben Henderson vs. Frankie Edgar II Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Lightweight Championship*


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Frankie please get that belt back!
A huge diff. between you and that lame cocky fighter "henderson"!


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I see Frankie taking this. He is always a beast in rematches.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I still see Bendo taking this in a similar fashion to the first fight.

He's the bigger man and will use that to his advantage. Unlike Maynard though he won't over-commit in his striking and fall victim to the counter.

Yes - Frankie has a good track record in rematches, but I still think Bendo has all the tools needed to beat him again


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

ProdigyPenn said:


> I see Frankie taking this. He is always a beast in rematches.


LOL hes only had rematches against two people; I don't think thats a big enough sample size to constitute a meaningful trend. 
Henderson should win this, but Edgar definitely stands a chance.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Edgar should have gotten the nod in the first fight and will have Bendo figured out completely in the rematch.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Take away the upkick and ya'll know what time it is.

Frankie dropped him in the first fight, he'll finish him this time around.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I wonder if Henderson will be sponsored by Chick-Fil-A for this fight...

Frenkie takes a close UD and sends Henderson back in tears to the chapel.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I picked Frankie the first time around and thought he lost fair and square. However, he still did what I expected him to in hurting Bendo and I think this time he'll do a better job of it.

Bendo did well but the broken nose was the game changer, I still think Frankie is better.

Edgar via (T)KO.


----------



## LOL.DMH (Jul 10, 2012)

I just hope this turns out as entertaining as their first fight.

I see Henderson keeping the belt by being the bigger more physical fighter and landing heavier shots, but think it will be a war either way.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Bendo battered Frankie in the first fight and will probably batter him and eventually sub him in this fight.

Getting brutally kicked to the body and legs throughout the entire fight and getting your nose shattered while you throw soft 1-2 combinations doesn't warrant a rematch, but here we have it.

**** him up Bendo.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking forward to this rematch big time. I expect another close fight between these two. I'm picking Edgar to win a hard fought decision. If that is the case I wouldn't be surprised to see a trilogy between these two. If Hendersen wins look for Edgar to drop down to featherweight. It's a win/win situation IMO


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I expect Edgar to have a very good chance in this fight, but I also expect Ben to come in super prepared, totally hyped and a lot more dynamic than he was the first time.
I think Ben will finish Edgar this time and remove all doubt.

But what do you think of this? A lot of the MMA media is saying if Frankie wins a decision, there should be another automatic rematch for a rubber match trilogy.

Do you guys agree with that?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking forward to this fight and expect Frankie to make a statement. Edgar was clearly the better fighter till Bendo landed that nasty up kick that changed the tide and turned it into a competitive fight. I don't see Bendo landing something like that again. I don't want to call it luck but it was a one in a million shot. The other thing is that Edgar has had two sets of rematches before this and both times he came out looking much better and put the exclamation point on his wins. Expect it again because don't forget how defiantly Edgar was denying those td attempts not just sprawling but practically tossing Bendo to the ground.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

StandThemUp said:


> I expect Edgar to have a very good chance in this fight, but I also expect Ben to come in super prepared, totally hyped and a lot more dynamic than he was the first time.
> I think Ben will finish Edgar this time and remove all doubt.
> 
> But what do you think of this? A lot of the MMA media is saying if Frankie wins a decision, there should be another automatic rematch for a rubber match trilogy.
> ...


Dana said no matter what Nate was gonna fight the winner of this fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Dana said no matter what Nate was gonna fight the winner of this fight.


Dana says things like this frequently. Dana's word doesn't mean much really. Until it's signed on the dotted line, take all of Dana's "promises" with a grain of salt.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Dana says things like this frequently. Dana's word doesn't mean much really. Until it's signed on the dotted line, take all of Dana's "promises" with a grain of salt.


The thing is though they can market Nate, he's got a fan friendly style and his give no ****s attitude will appeal to a lot of people.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The thing is though they can market Nate, he's got a fan friendly style and his give no ****s attitude will appeal to a lot of people.


The thing with Diaz' attitude is it works both for and against him. He's an easy sell to hardcore fight fans, but his behaviour might not sit well with sponsors and new fans :-\ anyway bendo remains champ 

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using the VS App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> The thing with Diaz' attitude is it works both for and against him. He's an easy sell to hardcore fight fans, but his behaviour might not sit well with sponsors and new fans :-\ anyway bendo remains champ
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S2 using the VS App


I don't think it'd be a big deal, Chael spent two years talking shit about Anderson and he got sponsorships. Nate's a lot more level headed and much, much more likeable than Nick too and Nick's got sponsors.

As for new fans, well that works one of two ways, people get behind him or people wanna see him take an ass whipping, either way people will tune in.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't think it'd be a big deal, Chael spent two years talking shit about Anderson and he got sponsorships. Nate's a lot more level headed and much, much more likeable than Nick too and Nick's got sponsors.
> 
> As for new fans, well that works one of two ways, people get behind him or people wanna see him take an ass whipping, either way people will tune in.


I guess you're right, but remember that Chael's popularity grew tenfold after his first fight with Silva. He had dominated the guy he was talking smack about 

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using the VS App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Edgar is not a soft puncher you don't understand boxing if you think that. Jake Shields is a soft puncher; Edgar is a solid puncher he delivers sharp accurate blows that will often stun his opponent. A good MMA comparison would be Martin Kampmann. 

His cross is especially good and takes a lot of his opponents striking power away. Usually halfway through the second he will start planting when he throws his cross and straight which takes the strength out of his opponents legs. This is one of the reasons why he doesn't get hurt past the midway point of the fight usually. His opponents don't slow down just because of the pace but because of the number and sharpness of strikes he lands on them.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Edgar does hit hard, very hard for his size and harder than bendo that's for sure... I can't really see edgar being finished here, however edgar does have the ability to tko bendo .. its a pretty far off chance that bendo would be able to sub or tko Frankie, he simply doesn't have heavy hands and is not as accurate... and in their last fight Frankie was ragdolling bendo everytime he tried for a takedown..

What wont bendo the fight was his kicks and his balance



Sent from my MB860 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Frankie doesn't hit very hard at all. If he was a heavy hitter, he'd rock his opponents much more frequently and have much more KO/TKO finishes. He barely has any finishes by way of TKO stoppage. He's simply not a heavy handed fighter, and the facts and statistics support this.

Bendo isn't much of a heavy puncher either, but his kicks pack a tonne of power.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Frankie doesn't hit very hard at all. If he was a heavy hitter, he'd rock his opponents much more frequently and have much more KO/TKO finishes. He barely has any finishes by way of TKO stoppage. He's simply not a heavy handed fighter, and the facts and statistics support this.
> 
> Bendo isn't much of a heavy puncher either, but his kicks pack a tonne of power.


There is a pretty big gap between having heavy hands and having pillow hands. His punches hurt and stun his opponents he just isn't likely to get a flash KO unless they have a mediocre chin. Your "stats" are fraudulent also he didn't even really start being mainly a boxer until the Sherk fight and didn't start sitting down on his punches until the second Penn fight. Penn just doesn't get dropped his chin is legendary, he TKOed Gray with punches, and he dropped Bendo with punches. 

Your opinion isn't supported by the actual facts I just laid out and isn't based on specific patterns you can site from his recent fights; it is just confirmation bias. Soft punches don't make your opponents head whip back and their legs stop and Frankie repeatedly achieves that.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

osmium said:


> There is a pretty big gap between having heavy hands and having pillow hands. His punches hurt and stun his opponents he just isn't likely to get a flash KO unless they have a mediocre chin. Your "stats" are fraudulent also he didn't even really start being mainly a boxer until the Sherk fight and didn't start sitting down on his punches until the second Penn fight. Penn just doesn't get dropped his chin is legendary, he TKOed Gray with punches, and he dropped Bendo with punches.
> 
> Your opinion isn't supported by the actual facts I just laid out and isn't based on specific patterns you can site from his recent fights; it is just confirmation bias. Soft punches don't make your opponents head whip back and their legs stop and Frankie repeatedly achieves that.


A punch is a punch. Any punch thrown is going to have some negative effect on the person receiving it. Frankie doesn't frequently stun or drop his opponents. His hands may not be soft as I described them earlier, but they certainly don't pack much oomph either.

The post I was responding to also said that Frankie hits very hard, which, he does not. Also Frankie didn't drop Bendo, it was a slip. Carefully watch that moment back again.

He started boxing in his war with Tyson Griffin. He's been pretty much the same stylistic fighter he was all the way back then, but of course, he's become much more proficient in his style over the years. Since his UFC debut against Tyson he has liked to box and mix things up with his take downs.

When he starts dropping fighters on a more frequent basis, then I'll start to worry about his punching power, but as of right now, it isn't really a great danger to Bendo or many other fighters.

I'll take Bendos heavy variety of kicks and his ruthless ground and pound and crafty sub game over Frankies in and out 1-2 boxing combinations and quick take downs.

Edit: I believe it was in the Bendo fight when Frankies corner in between rounds were instructing Frankie to get in there and "score points" by moving in and out.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> A punch is a punch. Any punch thrown is going to have some negative effect on the person receiving it. Frankie doesn't frequently stun or drop his opponents. His hands may not be soft as I described them earlier, but they certainly don't pack much oomph either.
> 
> The post I was responding to also said that Frankie hits very hard, which, he does not. Also Frankie didn't drop Bendo, it was a slip. Carefully watch that moment back again.
> 
> ...


Well obviously you want to score points to win rounds. What would you have them tell him? Go wing a bunch of overhands like Leonard Garcia. He does stun guys repeatedly in fights. Bendo's body kicks didn't seem to effect him at all so I don't see how you are claiming those are so powerful and damaging and what Frankie did wasn't. If those were the death kicks you are presenting them as then all of Frankie's ribs would have been broken and he would have drowned to death in his own blood with the number of them he took. How many guys has Bendo dropped with body kicks? Again, confirmation bias not a legitimate breakdown.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I like them both, i'd normally be happy with a good competitive fight, but will probably make a small wager closer to it, and will be happy with a dominating performance haha...for the jesus man Bendo!

Frankie usually tunes guys up when I bet against him...we'll see if this holds true.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope Bendo wins the rematch just to shut Frankie up. I'm tired of seeing Frankie whine and whine about how he should have won. After this fight, Frankie will be knocked to the bottom of the ladder so maybe he can think twice about actually trying to finish a fighter instead of trying to win on points.

Bendo will make Frankie look like an amateur.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Zafersan said:


> I hope Bendo wins the rematch just to shut Frankie up. I'm tired of seeing Frankie whine and whine about how he should have won. After this fight, Frankie will be knocked to the bottom of the ladder so maybe he can think twice about actually trying to finish a fighter instead of trying to win on points.
> 
> Bendo will make Frankie look like an amateur.


Whoak steady on there mate. Frankie (and a lot of other people) felt that he did enough to win the first time round. I just about scored it for Bendo myself, but it was pretty much as close a fight as you could expect and there is no clear cut winner going into this rematch. Given Edgar's track record, he owns when it comes to rematch and learns very fast. I don't think he was well prepared for Bendo's kicks, but hopefully Phil Nurse has been working on that with him. Edgar via uanimous decision, but I would't be surprised if Bendo's size and aggression earned him another close decision nod.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I've always been sorta surprised by how many people thought Frankie won that first fight, so I just watched it again. It was much closer than I remember, but what sticks out to me, is that Edgar did not hurt Benson at all. Period. Yeah, yeah...there was that weird "knockdown" in rd 5. That didn't hurt Benson. Not a mark on him. At the end of the fight, he looked like he hadn't even fought yet. Conversely, Frankie was getting busted up, eating really hard kicks to the body, etc. I won't argue the fact that Frankie is a better boxer and landed more strikes. But I'll argue all day that Henderson was a far more effective striker and the damage he caused was superior to the number of strikes Frankie landed. On MY scorecard anyway...

I think there's a lot to the argument that Edgar always comes back superior in the rematch, but I just don't see it here. Henderson is too big, too athletic, and too powerful to be in any danger from Frankie. I know we said some of that about Gray as well, but Gray can't move like Henderson. I'll take Bendo by decision every time against Edgar.


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

i think the upkick i what changed the last fight and if edgar can avoid being hurt in a severe and similar fashion, i see him taking this.

this fight is too close to call though, 50-50 all the way.

ill root for edgar, like his style, determinaton and the fact he is the smaller man, competing against bigger guys.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Earlier I posted I'm picking Frankie, which still stands but I would like to see him at 145lb. If he loses this fight he should really drop down, if he wins I think he'll run into the problem that is Nate Diaz and either lose the belt again or end up in another rematch.

I think if Frankie gets anything other than a win here, he should go down. I'm not a fan of fighters changing weight, but the LW's are getting bigger and losing to Bendo twice in a row would be a huge setback.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

osmium said:


> Well obviously you want to score points to win rounds. What would you have them tell him? Go wing a bunch of overhands like Leonard Garcia. He does stun guys repeatedly in fights. Bendo's body kicks didn't seem to effect him at all so I don't see how you are claiming those are so powerful and damaging and what Frankie did wasn't. If those were the death kicks you are presenting them as then all of Frankie's ribs would have been broken and he would have drowned to death in his own blood with the number of them he took. How many guys has Bendo dropped with body kicks? Again, confirmation bias not a legitimate breakdown.


You're exaggerating every thing I'm saying. I didn't say Bendo has some kicks from hell, but quite clearly, they do pack a lot of power, and in the first fight, Bendo's heavy kicks were more significant than Frankies punches.

It's very rare to see body kicks drop fighters, even with berserker's like Shogun or kickers like Machida. You don't see their body kicks dropping their opponents, but they clearly pack a lot of power and serve a purpose.

Watch the fight again and just listen to the thud of Bendos body kicks slamming into Frankies body. He did good damage with them, and then there was the up kick that shattered Frankies nose.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Bendo weighs in at 154.4

Frankie weighs in at 154.6*

It's on!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No way in hell Bendo gets finished by Edgar.
I am surprised by the number of people thinking Edgar will finish Henderson.

This fight is a toss-up.

Edgar should have the advantage standing, because of his speed, but Henderson is no slouch. Even though Bendo is bigger and stronger, i see Edgar having a slight advantage when it comes to takedowns, because he sets them up much better, thanks to his striking...his footwork mostly,

On the ground though, i think Henderson has the edge. He is very dangerous from the bottom, but if he gets on top of Frankie i really think he can hurt him...badly.

I am picking Henderson here, just like in the first fight. I thought he would get the sub in the first fight and it looked like it, when he had that tight guillotine, but Edgar is a robot...

Another thing, both guys seem to do better in the rematches: Edgar vs Penn and Maynard.
Henderson vs Cerrone.

A sign that they learn a lot from a first fight and make the right adjustements after that.

It's gonna be interesting to see who adjusts better this time.

I have Henderson winning this, before the 5th round.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i don't think either will get a finish in this fight, i just think edgar has a better chance because he hits harder.. and both of their wrestling and sub defense are too good to realistically expect either one to finish on the ground by TKO or sub..

this should be a very different fight, because both will make intelligent adjustments but it will be just as close as the last one.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> *Bendo weighs in at 154.4
> 
> Frankie weighs in at 154.6*
> 
> It's on!


So Frankie is the bigger fighter after all.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I wonder how much Bendo's hair weighs?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Doubt Bendo does much if he gets on top. He is a good grappler, but I see Frankie forcing a scramble and he is definitely faster than Bendo. He will get back to his feet of Bendo takes him down.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Lock Bresnar (Nov 16, 2009)

**** em both.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Dana said no matter what Nate was gonna fight the winner of this fight.


I really hope that is true. I'm a bit tired of the constant rematches at 155lb.

Either win and move on, or lose and deal with it.

All I keep hearing is "If not for the upkick Frankie would have won". well Sorry, but the upkick happened.

How many hundreds of fighters can claim "If not for the ( Insert - Thing that made me lose) I could have won"?????

Sure, if that didn't happen Frankie may have won. But it did happen. So why does that grant him a rematch?

By that logic Chael Sonnen should get an instant rematch by saying "If I wasn't a doofuss by throwing a spinning back fist and landing on my ass, I could have won". So therefore I should get a rematch.

I don't know what I am getting at, I just don't want to see this become a trend everytime a Champ or Challenger loses a close title fight. At some point, guys just need to accept that they lost, even if it was close, or even if it was only won by one fluke hit. Fluke hits, though rare, count just as much as their more common counter parts.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I completely agree with STU. Although I don't personally mind this fight happening as it's tomorrow and I'm relatively stoked that it's fight night, I would have been equally happy if it was Bendo vs. Pettis(yes a rematch but much later)/Cerrone/Diaz/Lauzon or any other fighter in line. I realize Edgar had to rematch the greatest LW fighter of all-time after beating him, and then the rematch caused by the draw with Gray, but this is getting a bit silly at lightweight. 

There seemingly was no way around it though, without Frankie being completely ****ed over I guess this time around.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I also dislike the constant rematches.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree STU, that argument is so irritating. Edgar got caught by an up kick, him and his camp need to deal with it. It makes you wonder what he would say if Maynard said "If I didn't gas from beating up Edgar, I wouldn't have been knocked out in the fourth round and would have probably won." I'm sure he'd say something defending his win. It's the same thing really, it doesn't matter because Maynard did gas, just like it doesn't matter because Edgar did get hit by that up kick.

Would the fights go differently if these things didn't happen? There's a decent chance, but a lot of things would go differently so there's a lot of speculation. I do know that complaining about these things over and over again just make you and your camp look like sore losers. All of this is just making me want to see Henderson win again more and more.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Wether Bendo wins or not (I'm a big Bendo fan) I'm happy that this is the end of the LW rematches... This division needs to move on.

Can't wait for this fight though, and I'm so drunk that I'll be asleep once it happens  It'll be difficult to avoid spoilers tomorrow morning :/


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Would love for Frankie to pull this one off, but I just don't see it happening.

Henderson looked like a WW fighting a FW in the last fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Frankie is so hungry and his improvement between fights is unparalleled. R4 TKO for the little lion.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Edgar rubs me the wrong way. Here's to Henderson smashing him and winning convincingly. Again.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Please Frankie, please win.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So excited for this fight. Never thought I'd say it... WAR EDGAR.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

WAR EDGAR!!! Never liked him till I realised how much heart a guy can have.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am rooting for Benson Henderson the same way I was rooting for him the last fight. Lets go !!!!!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I want Edgar to win but don't want to see the title change hands again. :/ Doesn't matter who keeps it warm for Nate though.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I want Edgar to win, but at the same time I want to see him drop down to featherweight.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Edgar rubs me the wrong way. Here's to Henderson smashing him and winning convincingly. Again.


Henderson is so hard to listen to.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Let's Go Frankie!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Let's go Goblin!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

War Edgar! The little lion cub!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Praise Jesus!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIT'S fight TIME! ... Again... Weak


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WAR EDGAR. He was better the first time and he will be better again. No game changing upkick this time.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Those leg kicks are vicious.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nasty leg kicks from Bendo, Edgar has to do something to make him pay for those,


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

RD 1 Benson


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

1-0 Bendo


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rauno said:


> RD 1 Benson


Agreed.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah benson got that first round.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Keeping the belt warm for my boy, Nate!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Good fight so far but Bendo is winning without a doubt. If he wins this I cant wait for the Nate fight. After Cerrone's win, its makes Nate victory over him all the more impressive.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Edgar's plan seems to be to catch Bendo on a counter. He's not moving nearly as much or in the same way he did against BJ or Gray, he's coming in and out and then circling around. He had these crazy angles he would come out at and almost go through his opponent to get out of exchanges before.

Bendo seems to want to own the middle of the cage and wait for Frankie to come to him. He's using his legs to keep Edgar out and slow him down in the process, which is working.

I like how this fight is turning out.

Edit: knockdown by Frankie, wow, and now the submission. Bendo is nearly untappable though, his choke defense is unreal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Edgar is getting tentative cause of those leg kicks.

Wow Edgar drops him, War Frankie!!!!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, that punch by frankie almost sealed the deal.


Benson needs to get more aggressive with his striking instead of sitting back throwing kicks and the occasional jab imo.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

1-1 Even after 2


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yyyeah, you show him how it's done Frankie!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice shot by Edgar. Can't never count that kid out, heart of a lion. Even so far.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

19-19... Big round for Edgar


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

1-1

Nice fight. :]


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Please knock this son of a bitch out Frankie.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Rogan's playing favorites again. He sees Bendo using Tae-Kwon-Do and just starts oozing about it.

We're tied up 1-1. Though I think most of that round was a stalemate because of the "am I up or am I grounded" game.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That uppercut when Bendo was putting his hands down was awesome and even though it didn't land hard you could tell it caught Bendo off guard.

Bendo throwing out those leg kicks that were working for him.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Frankie's head movement and counter shots are beautiful. He's got the best boxing in the game by far. He is able to avoid shots, strike the body/head, and get out within seconds.

Edit: I think Frankie gets the third. He kept the pace up and pushed Bendo back more. Very close round.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

2-1 Frankie


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

10-10


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SO close 3rd round but Frankie got it. Caught some kicks and threw more kicks.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

29-28 Bendo... Razor thin!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

2-1 Frankie. Very close rnd tho. Great fight!

Bendo isn't throwing as many of those leg kicks now...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Bendo throwing out those leg kicks that were working for him.


Double post...lol jk'ing around.

Anyways that round was super close, but i'll go out on a limb and say Bendo go it.


Frankie won the 4th round.

Have it tied now. 1 and 3 for bendo and 2 and 4 for frankie.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Henderson may need a big 5th round.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I got Frankie up 3-1, if not it's def 2-2. I just hope Frankie puts that son of a bitch to sleep, I hate that cocky ****.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Don't be so cocky Henderson. You aren't even winning the fight.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Meh 3-1 Frankie


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

at worst 2-2 for Frankie


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I gave this one to Frankie.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got 3-1 for Frankie but it could be 2-2.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice fight. 

Ben 1
Frankie 2
Ben 3
Frankie 4


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Benson can't get anything done this fight.

I really don't understand why he tries zero offensive wrestling.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I got 2-2


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You gotta beat the champ, Frankie isn't doing much more than Ben is doing to him, so it's gonna be a close fight. I say this 5th round will decide it, they're at 2-2.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

R1 Bendo
R2 Edgar
R3 Bendo
R4 Edgar

Winner of this round takes the fight.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I got 2 and 4 for Edgar, 1st for Henderson, and the 3rd a draw.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm calling the forth for Frankie, but I wouldn't argue against it going to Bendo. It's so close.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I got 2-2. Could be 3-1 frankie though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just don't get why Bendo abandoned those leg kicks that he was having so much success with, those had me concerned and then Bendo just lets him off the hook with them.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I got Edgar 3-1 but Henderson has been playing with his hair quite often so it's probably 2-2.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

At this point of Henderson doesn't do something BIG he loses the fight IMO.

I said this earlier but Benson is going to lose this fight because since the 3rd round he became too tentative and is waiting on Edgar. This was a great fight and Edgar deserves the title.

Even tho I was rooting for Bendo, I think Edgar won.

But those stats don't look good for edgar. I actually hope edgar wins.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, Nate is going to bust Frankie up something awful.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I've never seen such a close fight. I can't even score it.

Rogan's commentary is so ******* terrible whenever Edgar fights. Every punch Edgar throws is a haymaker according to him.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I just don't get why Bendo abandoned those leg kicks that he was having so much success with, those had me concerned and then Bendo just lets him off the hook with them.


Frankie started checking and dodging them by the second round. It's not that he abandoned them, they were ineffective by that point.

It's looking like Bendo won the last round. Whoever won the 4th wins the fight. I think Frankie takes it 3-2.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Edgar pouring it on in the 5th , the 2nd was clear and I think you would be hard pressed not to give him either the 3 or 4th if not both. Edgar is getting his belt back boys and girls.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

49-46 Frankie ****in' Edgar!!!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't know... I just don't know...


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Frankie 4-1


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rematch.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

this better go to Frankie, he earned it. could even be 4-1


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lost 50000 on the Favourites Special, but I'm happy Edgar got his belt back.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What's Rogan yelling at, that head kick didn't touch Frankie. I have it 3-2 to Frankie Edgar.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

got it 49-46 edgar, but im pretty sure judges just have a random buttom.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

That's Frankie 49-46 or 48-47 at worst.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

I had it 48-47 to Frankie, Bendo just wasn't busy enough.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Frankie outpointed him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Hard to pick but I think Frankie won 5th round. Frankie should win this but I wouldnt complain if this was a draw or split decision either way.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Meh.

Thought Frankie took it pretty clearly.

49-47 IMO.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

3-2 Frankie. Prett


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

1 Bendo
2 Edgar
3 Draw..probably goes to champ
4- Edgar
5- ?


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

Think Frankie takes it. Very good fight not sure the judges see it as close as it seemed though. Think Edgar takes the decision easily really.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> I've never seen such a close fight. I can't even score it.
> 
> Rogan's commentary is so ******* terrible whenever Edgar fights. Every punch Edgar throws is a haymaker according to him.


The judges don't hear Rogans commentary.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> I've never seen such a close fight. I can't even score it.
> 
> Rogan's commentary is so ******* terrible whenever Edgar fights. Every punch Edgar throws is a haymaker according to him.


Rogan is all on Edgars nuts, it's almost hard to listen to the fight without a bias the way he commentates him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> That's Frankie 49-46 or 48-47 at worst.


This but I got a feeling one judge will F*** it up.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Did Benson actually outstrike Frankie? It didn't appear that way.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Edgar earned his title back man . Hope they dont screw him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Still want to see Aldo vs Edgar.

I really hate Edgar's style of fighting.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

2-2 going into the 5th. Don't see how Frankie won the third. Don't see a clear victor for the 5th. Tough decision


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wtf henderson handed him the belt


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I wonder if one of the judges will enact the "to be the champ you gotta beat the champ" rule and score in Bendo's favor in the extremely close rounds.


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

Bad decision.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hell Yes!!!


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow. Robbed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Go straight to ******* hell.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Not happy with that decision


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How?!?!??!!


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn.... poor frankie.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What the ****? Such terrible shitty judges. What the crap?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

um wtf?????

I want to see those score cards


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I hate it when people say this, but... I think Frankie was robbed.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha...

Stop points fighting Frankie.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

When frankie Edgar isn't making an epic comeback his fights bore the hell out of me


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How the **** does Edgar get screwed twice. Bendo that was a gift you never earned that belt and I hope nobody lets him forget it.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was soo rooting for Bendo, but he doesn't deserve this win. He won the first match but this one he lost.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Judges like those ruin MMA


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

All the stats showed Bendo did more, and I can't argue with it. WAR BENDO!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

boooooooooooooooo


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

THIS IS SOME BULLSHIT...................................



Atleast Frankie will go to FW now.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Poor decision...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

**** you you son of a bitch, you're a ******* piece of shit who got lucky twice.

I hope Nate retires him.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Finally! No more ******* Edgar rematches! This is a great day.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea. Benson is more atractive champ than Franky...

Franky won all rounds but first and this is B.S....


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't know if it was really a robbery, but questionable for sure.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Like I said..

1 - Bendo
2 - Edgar 
3 - draw...always goes to champ
4 - Edgar
5 - Close as well... went to Bendo

close rounds who have you questioning who won the round mostly always go to the champ, seems like you have to flat out win a round against the champ.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Frankie could have taken that fight had he stood and banged a little more. He dodged and weaved a little to much to keep the damage up.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

All of that aside, how insane is it that they went that pace for 25 min at over 5,000ft?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I wanted henderson to win but not like this


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Exactly. STOP point fighting. This won't happen


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm glad spurt fightin' Frankie got robbed.

Benson didn't have a great showing but he's been a much more consistently exciting fighter.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Frankie won this fight, ridiculous.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> All the stats showed Bendo did more, and I can't argue with it. WAR BENDO!


Thats why stats are retarded when they bring them up. Seeing as they say "significant strikes". That means the glancing blows and light one two's arn't scored.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bendo the only UFC champ who has lost his last two fights.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> All the stats showed Bendo did more, and I can't argue with it. WAR BENDO!


The stats did show it, but it goes by rounds. You either win a round or lose it. 

Frankie won rounds 2 and 4. and the 5th round he got the knock down punched him more and bendo came alive at the end but not enough to win that last round.



Toxic said:


> Bendo the only UFC champ who has lost his last two fights.



He clearly beat Edgar the first time, but I'll admit he doesn't deserve this win.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

NEVER leave it in the hands of the judges, that way you don't leave the cage mad.

Like my wife said though, these two looked like they weren't even in a fight.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL

I thought it could be a draw, thinking that Bendo outstruck Frankie, but Frankie had more "tangible moments", so at best a draw, otherwise a W for Edgar ...

I like Bendo quite a bit, and Edgar is a great dude. But I'm not a fan of Edgars fighting style.

IDK what to think right now.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I feel bad for Frankie.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Exactly. STOP point fighting. This won't happen


Edgar was the one closer to finishing and more actively trying to finish in that fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Bendo the only UFC champ who has lost his last two fights.


Frankie Edgar is going to be the only fighter to lose two title fights and drop down and get an automatic title shot.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

When Edgar caught Bendo I literally was having flashbacks to his third fight against Maynard.

Like they say, don't let it go to the judges. I think he could have more finishes at 145.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel bad for Frankie as well. But you never know what the judges are going to score. It was an extremely close fight again like the last one.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Good. Bendo is a much more exciting champ. Edgar is just jab, circle, jab, take down with no action and can't maintain control, jab... repeat.


At least with Bendo we get axe kicks, sitting head kicks, BJ Penn like balance/flexibility and his fun TKD maneuvering. 


Edgar's so whiny too, can't take a loss. Not unlike his fans.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I feel bad for Frankie too. That being said, I had Bendo up one round come the 5th. I wouldn't have been shocked to see it go the other way though.

Diaz vs Bendo should be a damn good fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> When frankie Edgar isn't making an epic comeback his fights bore the hell out of me


He's a boring fighter. The only thing "exciting" about the Maynard fights was the drama.

The actual rounds other than the big knockdown rounds were just like this.

He's basically a poor man's Lyoto Machida without the payoff of big counter knockouts.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't like this decision, but how many decisions do we like nowadays? Something needs to change.

Can't wait for Diaz to smack Bendo around.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

As much as some of you may not like the decision, I personally think its best for the state of the UFC. Edgar needs to drop down and give Aldo a run, he's running out of contenders down there, and Bendo will have plenty of contenders for a while to fight, baring he gets past Diaz.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Finish your fights Frankie, won't have to worry about it. 

Bendo outstruck him with the kicks, even though Edgar dropped him once.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

The only good coming out from this robbery is that Edgar is gonna drop down to featherweight and get that belt.

Edit: And I would be able to fully cheer on Diaz in the next lightweight title bout.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe Bendo landed more strikes, but there was no 10-8 round
There is no way, NO WAY, Bendo won 3 rounds. Frankie countered and landed in the last 4 rounds and got 2 sub attempts and a takedown..... what in the **** were the judges watching.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Exactly. STOP point fighting. This won't happen


It's not like their laying on top of each other. They were going at it for 5 full rounds in Colorado.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Edgar was the one closer to finishing and more actively trying to finish in that fight.


Benson was closer to finishing with that guillotine than Frankie was at any point in that fight.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Good. Bendo is a much more exciting champ. Edgar is just jab, circle, jab, take down with no action and can't maintain control, jab... repeat.
> 
> 
> At least with Bendo we get axe kicks, sitting head kicks, BJ Penn like balance/flexibility and his fun TKD maneuvering.
> ...


You know, I think I agree with this. (except for the last part)


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Diaz vs Bendo should be a damn good fight.


I really hope Diaz can stay on his feet, or scramble, because Ben is strong enough to hold him where he wants.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

How do you get a 49-46 and lose the fight? This was fixed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I feel so bad for Frankie, that's by far the worst decision I've ever seen.

Tell Erik Koch to go **** off, give Frankie an automatic title shot at 145, seriously.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Benson is an exciting fighter it's just pretty impossible to have an exciting fight with Frankie Edgar unless you connect on him early.

He moves away constantly and has a good defense and is much quicker than his opponents so he basically just flusters his opponents like we saw today.

I was more disappointed that Benson didn't try any clinching or wrestling.


BJ Penn got robbed in the first fight and look at how boring that fight was.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bad decision.

Really bad for Aldo.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

TheAuger said:


> Benson was closer to finishing with that guillotine than Frankie was at any point in that fight.


no he wasn't, there was a 0% chance of it finishing. Frankie had it completely nullified


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I am done with this thread and all the people who can't believe that Edgars style won't win the judges opinion every time. Everytime Bendo lands a shot on Edgar you see it. Edgar reacts, he moves, he bleeds. Edgar hits Bendo and other than the 5th round when he finally started throwing power shots and that one punch in the second he doesn't do much.

Edgar really should have broken off those guillotines faster as I think trying to hold on to those for too long started to affect his arms.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Quite a slow fight, but I definitely had it going to Henderson. Very close.

Not a fan of point fighting tho.

At least my vBookie paid off


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought Edgar won that fight. He was countering Bendo all fight long with the straight right and apart from the low kicks, Bendo was really ineffective imo. Diaz is going to be the next champion.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Just got screwed out of $2,700. This was fixed. 49-46 from 1 judge and you lose the fight, give me a break.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> He's a boring fighter. The only thing "exciting" about the Maynard fights was the drama.
> 
> The actual rounds other than the big knockdown rounds were just like this.
> 
> He's basically a poor man's Lyoto Machida without the payoff of big counter knockouts.


Edgar has pitter patter shadow boxing plus some wrestling. Lyoto does some cool stuff and does have a crazy rush. Edgar is pretty much as close to vertical lay n pray as you can get.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

You people need to calm down with the robbery talk. Let's not act like Frankie dominated every round with ease. Edgar only had one decisive round, that being the second. It was a close fight, get over it. You'll probably get Edgar vs Hendo III if Edgar whines enough anyways.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFCfan4Life said:


> How do you get a 49-46 and lose the fight?


Exactly my reaction. Edgar had 4 rounds, 3 in the worst case. How exactly did Bendo get 3 rounds.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The art of point fighting is quickly being phased out, it's a damn shame.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

UFCfan4Life said:


> Just got screwed out of $2,700. This was fixed. 49-46 from 1 judge and you lose the fight, give me a break.


You clearly have never seen a decision with Cecil Peoples. Seriously go watch footage of the decision from Rich Franklin vs Dan Henderson. Rich gets a 30-27 and yells "WHAT?!?" because even he knew he hadn't won all 3 rounds.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

UFCfan4Life said:


> Just got screwed out of $2,700. This was fixed. 49-46 from 1 judge and you lose the fight, give me a break.


Oh be quiet with your 'this was fixed' rubbish. A close fight can go either way.

Waah my guy lost, it was fixed. Waah waah.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> You people need to calm down with the robbery talk. Let's not act like Frankie dominated every round with ease. Edgar only had one decisive round, that being the second. It was a close fight, get over it.


Frankie clearly won though.

That said.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

No it's not.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Frankie got robbed he had 1 - 3 and the 5th... domination 4-1 

The in fight stats are so retarded too

Sent from my MB860 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

*What did you think of UFC 150 Ben henderson vs Frankie Edgar II!!*

I thought this was a amazing card & excited we have seen since the heavyweight card as far a PPV go. What do you guy think & the main event as well!!

PS. I agreed with the results with the main event just not the judge first score 29-26 come on !!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Frankie clearly won though.


Apparently not clearly enough, like by finishing him.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

I thought for sure when Buffer said 49-46 that I won my parlay. I'm stunned.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Other than one and two, I don't think you can complain too much - someone had to win those close rounds. Ben's shots just sound more impressive, violently shake Frankie's body, etc. I can see how a judge ringside,with limited angles, could score that for Benson.

I had it 49-47, from my clear vantage point, for Edgar.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> Apparently not clearly enough, like by finishing him.


N.


Bad judging is not an excuse.


One does not need to finish a fight to win it, that's why they pay three blind men every night.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well the good news in all this, inspite of pretty much getting slaughtered in picking fights tonight, what I missed in low bets I more than made up for in big money creds at the end.



> Outcome information
> Current odds 5/6 (0.83)
> Number of bets placed 3
> Total amount staked 5062222
> ...


That is how you take creds son, say goodbye to student loans.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I just spent 60 bucks to watch a man get robbed.

Other than that, solid card tho'


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> Other than one and two, I don't think you can complain too much - someone had to win those close rounds. Ben's shots just sound more impressive, violently shake Frankie's body, etc. I can see how a judge ringside,with limited angles, could score that for Benson.
> 
> I had it 49-47, from my clear vantage point, for Edgar.


Hi5 on matching my scorecard.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Edgar won 3 rounds at the very least, possibly 4. This was fixed. 49-46 from 1 judge, this is ridiculous


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

****in hated when bendo was doing that shit with arm on mat trying to lur Franky to illegal knee. That shows what kind of fighter and man he is. If you ask me Franky was destroing him form the start off second to the end. UFC wants him in 145 and that is it..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFCfan4Life said:


> Edgar won 3 rounds at the very least, possibly 4. This was fixed. 49-46 from 1 judge, this is ridiculous


We heard you the first two times.

Yes, it was fixed. You going to write a letter to your congressmen?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheAuger said:


> Benson was closer to finishing with that guillotine than Frankie was at any point in that fight.


 That wasn't even close Frankie didn't even take a big breath when he got up, if he had been in danger he would have been red in the face and breathing heavy.



AlphaDawg said:


> You people need to calm down with the robbery talk. Let's not act like Frankie dominated every round with ease. Edgar only had one decisive round, that being the second. It was a close fight, get over it. You'll probably get Edgar vs Hendo III if Edgar whines enough anyways.


The 5th was pretty decisive and that still means 2 judges had to mess up twice each to give Bendo the win. 


cdtcpl said:


> Apparently not clearly enough, like by finishing him.


 The way Bendo did? Oh wait, 


If Bendo had won one more round I could understand one two judges messing up one round but two judges messing up two rounds? Robbery.


----------



## OwnOrBeOwned (Mar 22, 2010)

I had it 4-1 Edgar, I could see an arguement for 3-2, but I really didn't think Henderson could get that decision, I'll have to rewatch, but I was shocked.

That's all my credits lost, I was all or nothing on Edgar


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Roki977 said:


> ****in hated when bendo was doing that shit with arm on mat trying to lur Franky to illegal knee. That shows what kind of fighter and man he is. If you ask me Franky was destroing him form the start off second to the end. UFC wants him in 145 and that is it..


He is not trying lure him into throwing an illegal knee, he is try to keep him from throwing a knee at all.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Well I am done with this thread and all the people who can't believe that Edgars style won't win the judges opinion every time. Everytime Bendo lands a shot on Edgar you see it. Edgar reacts, he moves, he bleeds. Edgar hits Bendo and other than the 5th round when he finally started throwing power shots and that one punch in the second he doesn't do much. Bendo strikes overall hurt Frankie alot more than the other way around.
> 
> Edgar really should have broken off those guillotines faster as I think trying to hold on to those for too long started to affect his arms.


Yeah I agree. Although Frankies movement and combos were great, they did absolutely no damage besides that knockdown and even then it was more a shock off balance than damage. I could see how it was possible for Frankie to have won by points and i wouldn't complain if he did, but at the same time i don't see how people are crying bloody robbery when this fight was really close.

I like Frankie, I think he's a good guy, but I am not a big fan of his point fighting. There's a reason why he has the record for most average fight length in the LW division. If he drops down he will get EATEN by Jose Aldo. If you think Bendos leg kicks hurt....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I guess bitching during a fight is scored like a takedown now... Oh well we are better off for it, now we get Henderson/Diaz and Aldo/Edgar and then Bring on the Nightmare to finally become the UFC Champion

YES

YES

YES

YES


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Had Edgar clearly winning. Was shocked when I realised it was going to be a split and even more so when it went Ben's way. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I had it 3-2 Frankie. It was one of the closest fights I've ever watched though. Every round after the second was basically a toss-up as far as I'm concerned.

Nathan is going to beat Bendo.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Like I said..
> 
> 1 - Bendo
> 2 - Edgar
> ...


If this is how judges score, they need to be shot.

Oh that round was close, give it to the Champ... I don't care if it's King Kong, score the round appropriately. If it's close with no significant attacks, ever heard of a 10-10?

Edgar won rounds 2, 4 and 5 IMO, with the 3rd being either 10-10 or 10-9 Edgar due to harder strikes.

Another close fight, either guy could take the split, but again they pick the fighter who most probably wouldn't. Controversy all the bastad time.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Yeah I agree. Although Frankies movement and combos were great, they did absolutely no damage besides that knockdown and even then it was more a shock off balance than damage. I could see how it was possible for Frankie to have won by points and i wouldn't complain if he did, but at the same time i don't see how people are crying bloody robbery when this fight was really close.
> 
> I like Frankie, I think he's a good guy, but I am not a big fan of his point fighting. There's a reason why he has the record for most average fight length in the LW division. If he drops down he will get EATEN by Jose Aldo. If you think Bendos leg kicks hurt....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Great fight though.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Yeah I agree. Although Frankies movement and combos were great, they did absolutely no damage besides that knockdown and even then it was more a shock off balance than damage. I could see how it was possible for Frankie to have won by points and i wouldn't complain if he did, but at the same time i don't see how people are crying bloody robbery when this fight was really close.
> 
> I like Frankie, I think he's a good guy, but I am not a big fan of his point fighting. There's a reason why he has the record for most average fight length in the LW division. If he drops down he will get EATEN by Jose Aldo. If you think Bendos leg kicks hurt....


You also root for the most overrated has beens the sport has ever known. Your opinion is less than worthless.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Bendo is exciting without a doubt but he really rubs me the wrong way. Can't wait till he pulls that tough guy act with Nate :thumbsup:



> You also root for the most overrated has beens the sport has ever known. Your opinion is less than worthless.


You still mad bro? Quit scoping me out so hard if you feel that way, don't mean a thing to me.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Even though I picked Bendo for both times I definitely thought Edgar outworked em 2-5. Dunno why Bendo didn't stick with the calf kicks. He looked really tentative. Oh wellz...more credits coming.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


GSP fan complaining about the lack of damage huh:laugh:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

It is what it is guys. It was a close fight, and by no means a robbery. We are going to get some great matchups as a result of this.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> He is not trying lure him into throwing an illegal knee, he is try to keep him from throwing a knee at all.


No if you look he takes his hand off of the mat and puts it back on quickly, clearly on purpose, baiting frankie to throw a shot. At one point frankie did throw a knee and it landed just after bendo put his hand back on the mat, but Herb made a great call and let it slide as it was clearly bending the already greyshaded rules.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Yeah I agree. Although Frankies movement and combos were great, they did absolutely no damage besides that knockdown and even then it was more a shock off balance than damage. I could see how it was possible for Frankie to have won by points and i wouldn't complain if he did, but at the same time i don't see how people are crying bloody robbery when this fight was really close.
> 
> I like Frankie, I think he's a good guy, but I am not a big fan of his point fighting. There's a reason why he has the record for most average fight length in the LW division. If he drops down he will get EATEN by Jose Aldo. If you think Bendos leg kicks hurt....


I agree, the fight was stupid close, at the end of it I even posted that I just don't know. As far as I was concerned only round 1 and round 2 were guaranteed, the other 3 were a mix of power shots by Bendo, counters by Frankie, and then some odd action on the ground that resulted in 0 GnP or significant strikes.

I was rooting for Bendo, but if they picked Edgar I wouldn't have been as upset as everyone else is about Bendo getting the nod.

I still wish Bendo would have thrown more of those power head kicks, it looked like he could have caught Edgar with his rush in and out.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I scored the fight 3-2 for Edgar... But looking at the #'s it clearly shows Henderson won the fight... So I'm not to upset.... It was a super close fight....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

And it lost FOTN to a 2 minute fight :eek03:, Frankie didn't get screwed he got DP'd by the judges and the UFC.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I had it 4-1 Edgar at best, 3-2 Edgar at worst. I thought either way this fight gets called, Edgar wins.

I was shocked when he didn't.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

anderton46 said:


> No if you look he takes his hand off of the mat and puts it back on quickly, clearly on purpose, baiting frankie to throw a shot. At one point frankie did throw a knee and it landed just after bendo put his hand back on the mat, but Herb made a great call and let it slide as it was clearly bending the already greyshaded rules.



He was hand fighting while trying to stand up and also keep a knee from being thrown. Pretty simple actually.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> GSP fan complaining about the lack of damage huh:laugh:


Damage? Did I say anything about damage? LOL you're either extremely drunk or extremely stupid. Relax, kiddo.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> I scored the fight 3-2 for Edgar... But looking at the #'s it clearly shows Henderson won the fight... So I'm not to upset.... It was a super close fight....


http://blog.fightmetric.com/2012/08/henderson-vs-edgar-ii-official-ufc.html


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> GSP fan complaining about the lack of damage huh:laugh:


idiot talking out of his ass, :laugh:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> It is what it is guys. It was a close fight, and by no means a robbery. We are going to get some great matchups as a result of this.


Spot on, mate.

[Edit] Take it easy on RR - I think he's just drunk & upset.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

TheAuger said:


> He is not trying lure him into throwing an illegal knee, he is try to keep him from throwing a knee at all.



He was playing up and down hand game and he even managed to lur Franky to illegal knee and than calling judge. Watch it again. It wasnt normal abuse of that rule it was luring to make mistake and get cheap point.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

UFCfan4Life said:


> Edgar won 3 rounds at the very least, possibly 4. *This was fixed. 49-46 from 1 judge, this is ridiculous*


Not nearly as bad as 50-45 for Edgar in the first BJ fight.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Apparently throwing your arms in the air and yelling at your opponent wins fights... cause frankly that's all I saw Bendo do better than Frankie! That was a true BS decision, and YES and absolute robbery!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

oh hey someone posted a fightmetric i forget what our stance is on that here is it always crap always right or does it depend on the fighter we're arguing about


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Frankie didn't get hit but 2 or three times in the first 3 rounds, a few leg kicks don't matter when you are constantly getting tagged..

4th round is the only round that bendo might have won, you can tell that he knew he was losing so he turned up the pace..

5th round was clearly frankies round as well... 

All bendo did the whole fight was a few leg kicks and a couple mediocre sub attempts that weren't even close...

4-1 Frankie this fight was not close...

Sent from my MB860 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Watching it I had Edgar winning 48-47, but wasn't incredibly surprised it went the other way, but was relatively. I did have some coin on Henderson, so I was biased trying to see if I could give him the decision, and I really couldn't cause to me it was either 3-2 either way or even 4-1 Frankie...so with that mentality I figured 2/3 judges would side with Frankie. It was an enjoyable fight, but I did feel it was tough to score. A bit of an incorrect decision in my opinion, nothing earth shattering though.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I wanted Bendo to win and all - but oh dear... We'll never hear the end of this will we? :/


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

rabakill said:


> idiot talking out of his ass, :laugh:









hahah tried finding other gsp punches online and ran into this:



















And there is always this one lol

But back on topic, as much as I felt this was a very close fight and I felt Edgar squeaked out the decision in my opinion i'm happy it's over with to see new match ups.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Woodenhead said:


> oh hey someone posted a fightmetric i forget what our stance is on that here is it always crap always right or does it depend on the fighter we're arguing about


I've never disagreed with the fight metric. I think if fight metric was a judge it would be the most accurate and reliable judge in history.

People are overreacting to the close decision because Joe Rogan has a boner for Frankie Edgar and made it seem like he was winning handily. (See: Machida vs. Shogun I)


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I've never disagreed with the fight metric. I think if fight metric was a judge it would be the most accurate and reliable judge in history.
> 
> People are overreacting to the close decision because Joe Rogan has a boner for Frankie Edgar and made it seem like he was winning handily. (See: Machida vs. Shogun I)


I partly agree... It was, once again, a very close fight, so people screaming "Robbery" need to figure out the real meaning of the word 

Still, why does Frankie always end up in these situations, I feel so bad for him :/ And I'm a Bendo fan.

No more close decisions Frankie, for your own good


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> I partly agree... It was, once again, a very close fight, so people screaming "Robbery" need to figure out the real meaning of the word
> 
> Still, why does Frankie always end up in these situations, I feel so bad for him :/ And I'm a Bendo fan.
> 
> No more close decisions Frankie, for your own good


 it wernt close, Edgar clearly won.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> it wernt close, Edgar clearly won.


This is the opinion of an Edgar fan. A Bendo fan would probably think Bendo "clearly" won as well.

I am neutral as I like both equally. I had it for Bendo one more round than Frankie. Had the decision gone to Frankie, but I wouldn't have been shocked and shaken. I'm not sure why some of his fans are. It was a damn close fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> it wernt close, Edgar clearly won.


Well he didn't  according to the scorecards at least 

I won't get into the scoring here because I suck at it, but coming in as a Bendo fan or an Edgar fan will leave a mark on your scoring like it or not.

It was close and I can easily see the argument being made for Edgar winning, but I can also see how Bendo won it...

Rogan's not-so-subtle Frankie support doesn't help either


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This is the opinion of an Edgar fan. A Bendo fan would probably think Bendo "clearly" won as well.
> 
> I am neutral as I like both equally. I had it for Bendo one more round than Frankie. Had the decision gone to Frankie, but I wouldn't have been shocked and shaken. I'm not sure why some of his fans are. It was a damn close fight.


I'm neutral as well and I scored it 4-1 Frankie.

I thought the fight was close in a sense that Frankie didn't dominate any round, Bendo was in it all the time, but it was not close in regards to who won in my opinion, Frankie won at best 4 out of the 5, at worst 3 out of the 5.

I honestly do not see on any level how Bendo could have won that fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Frankie most definitely won that fight.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Mmajunkie had the fight scored 4-1 Edgar aswel.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got back from the event.

I thought the decision could have gone either way, the only two rounds that I thought were clear were the first two, which I gave to Henderson and Edgar respectively. Henderson was very tentative, which surprised me. Edgr was throwing WAY too many feints and not enough punches. Even my buddy next to me kept yelling for Edgar to commit to his strikes. 

All in all I'm not really upset with the decision even though I wanted Frankie to win. This fight just showed me that Nate Diaz will be the next champion.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

M.C said:


> I'm neutral as well and I scored it 4-1 Frankie.
> 
> I thought the fight was close in a sense that Frankie didn't dominate any round, Bendo was in it all the time, but it was not close in regards to who won in my opinion, Frankie won at best 4 out of the 5, at worst 3 out of the 5.
> 
> I honestly do not see on any level how Bendo could have won that fight.


exactly.. all i see is bendo fans saying that it was a super close fight, or that they would be okay with either decision, or even that somehow frankies style lost him the fight even though he grossly outlaned bendo in 4 out of 5 rounds...

what did bendo do? okay he KIND OF held the center of the octagon, he also had like 10 nice leg kicks over the entire fight, he had two mediocre sub attempts that were never close to a finish... also he had a decent 4th round when he stepped up the pace a little because he knew he was losing the fight.. thats all he did while he was constantly getting tagged in the face every round, everytime he threw a punch frankie countered effectively and he even dropped bendo.. bendo ate more leg kicks than edgar he also got taken down more and was fighting off subs constantly touching the ground to avoid knees because he had nothing else...

4-1 frankie this was not a close fight


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

was rooting for Bendo but by the end of the fight I honestly thought Frankie was up 3-2, even 4-1.

Frankie is a difficult fight for anyone at LW - it's just too bad cos he lacks that extra something to finish his fights convincingly at this weight class - he'd make an awesome featherweight...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Mmajunkie had the fight scored 4-1 Edgar aswel.



Judges - 3-2 Henderson
Fight Metric - Draw
411.com - 3-2 Edgar
Sherdog - (4-1, Draw, 4-1)
MMA Junkie - 4-1 Edgar

I gave to Edgar but oh well, Henderson won't be long for the title he'll lose to it to one of the guys his own size that drop down either Sanchez or Ellenberger.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

I thought Frankie won 3-2 but the last thing I want to is another rematch. I thought I Henderson won the first fight.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Regardless of anything else, if either of these guys stand with Nate Diaz, he will overwhelm them with pure volume of strikes.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Epic pic is epic!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

As a fan of neither, I scored it for Edgar. That said, I don't particularly like Frankie, so the result is fine by me. He clearly lost the first fight and never should have been handed a rematch to begin with. 

If he has a grievance, he can take it up with Scarface.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

It was a very close fight, if i had to pick a winner it would be Henderson. Both fighters did not do anything this fight, however Henderson seem to have inflicted more damage to Edgar. I know this rule does not apply, however when a fight is this close you give it to the Champ every time. Why am I picking Benson? Becuase Joe Rogan was riding Frankie all night, if you did not watch the fight and was just listening to Rogan, you would have thought Frankie was killing Benson. 

I really don't get the hate for Benson, it was the judges that messed up not him.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

I feel sick for Frankie right now. You would like to think there's not the same level of corruption in UFC judging as there is in boxing, but it's either that or just incredibly stupid judges. Very unfortunate, but as others have said this will lead to some exciting match-ups.

But something needs to be figured out with the judging situation before MMA turns into boxing/WWE.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> I feel sick for Frankie right now. You would like to think there's not the same level of corruption in UFC judging as there is in boxing, but it's either that or just incredibly stupid judges. Very unfortunate, but as others have said this will lead to some exciting match-ups.
> 
> But something needs to be figured out with the judging situation before MMA turns into boxing/WWE.


It wasn't a fix and it certainly won't go like WWE.

I scored it for Frankie but rounds 3 and 5 could have gone either way. Here's how I scored it:

R1 - Henderson
Landed some good low kicks and had the sub attempt.

R2 - Edgar
Scored the knockdown, had control of the fight.

R3 - Draw
Both very even, at an absolute push I'd score it for Henderson

R4 - Edgar
Landed more strikes, Got the TD and had the sub attempt

R5 - Edgar
Very close but I thought Frankie landed the more significant strikes. Giving this round to Henderson would by no means have been a robbery as it was very close.

So, I scored it 49-47 for Edgar but a 48-47 score for Henderson if he won 3 and 5 is certainly not a bad call.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

M_D said:


> um wtf?????
> 
> I want to see those score cards


I don't have pix of the cards, but according to MMAdecisions:

One judge had it round 1 Bendo, rounds 2-5 Edgar.

The other two judges gave Edgar rounds 2 and 5, and Bendo got rounds 1, 3 and 4.

No 10-8s or 10-10s.

Personally, from just watching once, I think either scorecard is defensible. I know this is the internet and I'm supposed to be vitriolic in support of something and against something else, but I was fine with either guy winning.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

robbery. The judges suck so bad....

Seriously i like both fighters very much, but that was bullshit.

It was a clear 49-47. First Rd 1 Henderson, Rd 2 Edgar, Rd 3 Draw, Rd 4 Edgar, Rd5 Edgar (or draw again).

Sry but there is no way Bendo won this.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

wanted both fighters to take more risks

was close and couldve gone either way

while i like the idea of a challenger having to be decisive in victory - there is no way to integrate that into the current scoring system

really glad for the result as bendo is more exciting and aldo v edgar will be sweet


cmon nate, now its time to use that reach, i think nate beats bendo


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Funny how no one on here is saying Henderson actually won. It's either Edgar won or it could of went either way (Hendo fans).


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

It really is a shame. Now they should fight a third time for real. Everyone won one now and its only logical to resolve a 1-1.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> it wernt close, Edgar clearly won.


I scored it 49-46 to Frankie and thought it was extremely close. Who was the better man for the whole 25 minutes, i don't know but if i judge the fight based on current regulations, Frankie should have gotten 4 rounds, 3 at least.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Frankie had that. I had it at least 3-2 for Frankie, but actually scored it 4-1 in favour of Edgar. Round 3 was really close, and could have gone either way, and Round 5 was really close too, but I gave them to Frankie. All Bendo really landed in the final round was 1 significant punch, and that head-kick which grazed Frankie. Frankie landed a couple of body shots, the leg-kick which put Bendo down, and then got him down. Harsh on Frankie, but he'll be back, and will hopefully get a shot at Nate when he beats up Bendo.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Abrissbirne said:


> It really is a shame. Now they should fight a third time for real. Everyone won one now and its only logical to resolve a 1-1.


As much as ime gutted for Edgar, I don't wanna see a third fight. Let Diaz f*** Hendo up.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

One good thing about this is we're likely to see a Diaz Bro hold UFC gold, been waiting for that for a while. Nate is on FIRE and is a bad fight for Bendo IMO.

Cerrone vs Pettis will be sick, but if Cerrone beats Pettis... I've always felt Cowboy will fight for the title but coming up against Diaz again will be hard for him.

LW interesting as ever despite a poorly judged title fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SM33 said:


> One good thing about this is we're likely to see a Diaz Bro hold UFC gold, been waiting for that for a while. Nate is on FIRE and is a bad fight for Bendo IMO.
> 
> Cerrone vs Pettis will be sick, but if Cerrone beats Pettis... I've always felt Cowboy will fight for the title but coming up against Diaz again will be hard for him.
> 
> LW interesting as ever despite a poorly judged title fight.


These 2 fights that are going down are unbelieveble. I hope they get these two on the same card.


----------



## ratm (Mar 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> These 2 fights that are going down are unbelieveble. I hope they get these two on the same card.


I completely agree. That will be a very good card.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Normally in the "razor close" decisions, I can find a way to see the judges side of the story... ala Griffin/Jackson... Machida/Shogun 1... etc. However, this was NOT a razor close decision.

Not one time did Henderson have Frankie on the ropes. He was never close to a submission, and he never knocked him down or even rocked him if my memory serves. Frankie however did both a couple of times. I just don't see how this can be justified in anyway.

I'm looking forward to watching Nate become the first man to submit Henderson. By that time Frankie should get another shot, cause after that Robbery he should only need one win to get back in the picture.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I can tell who won this fight. It sucked real bad.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought Edgar won 4 of the rounds. The rounds were razor close as neither fighter really did much damage but Henderson didn't do much of anything. Edgar was the aggressor and out stuck Henderson for the most part. I also scored the first fight for Edgar but that one I thought could've been scored either way this fight I think the judges made a bad call.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't watched it again yet but i clearly remember Edgar winning perhaps 4 rounds and outworking, outstriking Benson. Benson only had success with the kicks in the beginning, after he got rocked in the 2nd, Frankie did an amazing job defending and catching the kicks. 

Frankie pressed the action, got a few takedowns, a few submission attempts, outstruck him. He won that fight in my book.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't like Edgar because during his title reign the division has been at a standstill for nearly two years, and I also don't believe he should have gotten this rematch since he was clearly beaten in the first one. Yet I still scored this fight in his favor 48-47.

I think Bendo got the first and fifth rounds while Edgar got the other three. Almost all of the rounds were razor thin but I gave the second and fourth to Frankie due to positioning and aggressiveness while executing some really effective counter punching and movement. 

While I believe Frankie won I'm more happy with this outcome in a way, I hate seeing a guy get screwed in a decision but now we get some new blood in the title picture and the division can get moving again.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

For me, this was justice. I absolutely can't stand Frankie Edgars fighting style, like really can't stand it.

I find his style to be tediously boring and predictable. Bounce around for 2 minutes, dart in, land a school boy 1-2 combo, dart back out. Rinse and repeat for 5 rounds.

I hate his points style of fighting and I'm truly glad he lost, especially after his moaning after the first fight where he got beaten down the entire fight.

Did Frankie win this fight? Probably, but again, he was boring doing so and I'm glad he didn't get the official win.

Maybe this will egg him on to actually start sitting down on his punches and being much more aggressive in his future fights, instead of leaping in and scoring points. But probably not.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

As for going for Frankie and his _point fighting_.. He wasn't the only one competing in the fight and actually managed to knock down Benson, sth he failed to do against Frankie. Fact is Frankie threw moore shots, landed more shots and had more success with the shots.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Edgar, like B.J. twice, couldn't put Bendo away. There are some big fireworks coming soon in the LW division. Cerrone's impressive crushing of Guillard puts him in contender position. I believe the man to beat is Anthony Pettis. He is a lightning rod for the title. Joe Silva must be licking his chops with the huge potential match-ups that can happen soon in arguably the most talent stacked UFC division...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> For me, this was justice. I absolutely can't stand Frankie Edgars fighting style, like really can't stand it.
> 
> I find his style to be tediously boring and predictable. Bounce around for 2 minutes, dart in, land a school boy 1-2 combo, dart back out. Rinse and repeat for 5 rounds.
> 
> ...


I like watching someone get beat up and outstruck while still getting the win on the scorecards as well. Makes total sense.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I had it R1 Henderson, R2 Frankie (both clearly) other 3 were close but I give them to Frankie. So yeah, I think Edgar won and am gutted for him. At least one judge got it right.


----------



## paciFIST (Sep 24, 2010)

Frankie Edgar robbed twice! Henderson only threatened with low leg kicks and was beaten to the punch every time, Edgar scored the only knock down and was pressing the action. 48-47 Edgar.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

I enjoyed the fight cos the tides could have swung in either fighters favour at any point, but in the end it didn't. Was a close fight might as well have been a draw. 

I felt neither fighter committed to finishing, little bit disappointing in that respect, I feel both fighters could've been a bit more aggressive.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I love the "EDGAR CLEARLY WON" comments.....why? Because thats not what the outcome said. It happened, its over. Lets prepare for the next fights.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I love the "EDGAR CLEARLY WON" comments.....why? *Because thats not what the outcome said*. It happened, its over. Lets prepare for the next fights.


Because judges are ALWAYS right.... :confused02:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> I love the "EDGAR CLEARLY WON" comments.....why? Because thats not what the outcome said. It happened, its over. Lets prepare for the next fights.


So by this philosophy we should NEVER talk about fights that have already happened, and how we feel about them?

It's over, move on? That makes very little sense to me.

On that note, Edgar clearly won that fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I gave it 3 rounds to 2 to Frankie and thought he had the more clear round victories. That is the state of MMA now though you can beat a guy twice and somehow lose both fights. Likely another case of body punches don't count in MMA and I was dreading that as it was happening in the closer rounds.

Frankie yet again evolved his striking for this fight the double up outside inside leg kicks were real nice and his infighting has gotten better. Going to the body and coming over the top with the right counter which is necessary for him fighting a guy with more length than him. Regardless of what 2 bad judges say he proved once again that he is the best 155er in the world.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I like watching someone get beat up and outstruck while still getting the win on the scorecards as well. Makes total sense.


lol @ Bendo getting beat up.

Those little 1-2 combination school boy digs Frankie landed throughout the fight isn't "beating some one up". It's called fighting for points, scoring with little shots here and there.

Bendo/Frankie 1 is a fight where some one got beat up pretty bad.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> lol @ Bendo getting beat up.
> 
> Those little 1-2 combination school boy digs Frankie landed throughout the fight isn't "beating some one up". It's called fighting for points, scoring with little shots here and there.
> 
> Bendo/Frankie 1 is a fight where some one got beat up pretty bad.


Man Henderson must have the worst chin ever. Either that or getting dropped doesn't count as getting beat up. Your hate for Frankie makes your posts regarding this fight laughable.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> lol @ Bendo getting beat up.
> 
> Those little 1-2 combination school boy digs Frankie landed throughout the fight isn't "beating some one up". It's called fighting for points, scoring with little shots here and there.
> 
> Bendo/Frankie 1 is a fight where some one got beat up pretty bad.


Did you even watch the fight? He mainly scored with body shots, counter rights, and leg kicks standing not 1-2s.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I slept on it, still dont like the decision but im cool with it (specially since i did not want im to win anyways) 

hopefully people will try harder to not go to the judges now....oh wait you would think they would of learned their lesson by the the hundreds of other bad judged fights


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep, rocking him on two separate occasions and planting him on his associates multiple time with leg kicks, not to mention spending a round trying to choke him highlighted the "point fighting" mentality a great deal. 

Side note, I see you spreading a lot of dislike for Frankie Edgar on the board right now. Try to take a step back and look at that fight without bias because it seems to be getting the better of you and your arguments. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

osmium said:


> I gave it 3 rounds to 2 to Frankie and thought he had the more clear round victories. That is the state of MMA now though you can beat a guy twice and somehow lose both fights.


Beat a guy twice? Henderson clearly won the first fight, it wasn't decisive, but the winner of that fight was obvious and it was Ben. 
I'll have to watch the fight again and analyze it more to say who, imo, had the edge this time, but I definitely don't see how some can cry about this being a robbery. Ben clearly won the 1st round, obviously Frankie won the 2nd round. The others were very close, I think I gave round 4 to Frankie, and as a champ I can totally see why the judges gave rounds 3 and 5 to Ben, because like I said, they were very close.
Not as bad a robbery as some are acting like it is, not even talking about the 1st fight..


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Just finished watching the event. Feel sorry for Edgar. I like Benson as a fighter but no way did he win that fight. Frankie won 3 rounds minimum, I actually scored it 4-1 in favour of Frankie. 

Must be so frustrating after putting your soul into preparing for the fight, going out and clearly winning...then it's taken away from you. Very poor judging.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Leed said:


> Beat a guy twice? Henderson clearly won the first fight, it wasn't decisive, but the winner of that fight was obvious and it was Ben.
> I'll have to watch the fight again and analyze it more to say who, imo, had the edge this time, but I definitely don't see how some can cry about this being a robbery. Ben clearly won the 1st round, obviously Frankie won the 2nd round. The others were very close, I think I gave round 4 to Frankie, and as a champ I can totally see why the judges gave rounds 3 and 5 to Ben, because like I said, they were very close.
> Not as bad a robbery as some are acting like it is, not even talking about the 1st fight..



Henderson didn't clearly win anything. 

The fifth wasn't even a close round Bendo got worked pretty hard for the vast majority of it. I gave the fourth to Bendo because in the last minute and a half or so Frankie got damaged pretty good and had his feet stopped from it he was winning the rest of the round though so it was close. The third I just don't see how anyone can give that to Bendo he landed basically nothing in the second half of it.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Also, Frankie Edgar really doesn't do well against good kickers.

If you go back to the Edgar/Griffin fight, Tyson had some huge success with his kicks.

In the first Bendo fight he couldn't adjust to the kicking ability of Bendo and in the second fight he didn't look good either. He seemed to adjust in the later rounds, but always had real trouble with finding his range (in both fights).

I think it's quite important to note if he does end up dropping to FW and fighting Jose Aldo. I believe Aldo would absolutely have his way with Frankie and batter him with kicks all fight long.


----------



## sylaw (Feb 18, 2008)

The fight could have gone either way IMO. I'm sure Rogan's awfully biased commentary played a part in swaying a lot of you guys. Every time Edgar landed a shot, he would say something about what a nice shot it was. When Henderson landed a shot, he was dead silent. Rogan just gets worse and worse at his job.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I had Bendo winning the 1st fight 3-2 and it wasent that close, I had no doubt in my mind. But in the rematch I had Edgar winning the 2nd fight 3-2 but it was more close. If their was a 1/2 point system then Bendo won rounds with full points but this time Edgar won rounds with 1/2 points, but I still felt Edgar edged it out. Too bad for Edgar, but the LW Division has to move on now.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Thankfully when I saw the event live I didn't have to hear Rogan's commentary from my seats. However, I just watched it at my friend's place and Rogan's commentary was absolutely horrible, almost as bad as it was on UFC on FOX 4. Still, watching the fight on TV, I still am on the fence on who I think won but I'm leaning towards a 3-2 for Bendo, giving him the first, third, and fifth rounds. I'll probably watch it again and see it differently but the only rounds I saw Frankie winning were rounds two and four.

This is also coming from an Atheist and a big Frankie fan.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Both these guys are great but the outcome is the outcome Benson has 2 wins against Edgar like it or not and will face Diaz now.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> Both these guys are great but the outcome is the outcome Benson has 2 wins against Edgar like it or not and will face Diaz now.


Yup exactly. Edgar has been relegated to BJ Penn/Jon Fitch/Rich Franklin territory at lightweight, with two losses to the current champ.

I'm sure if he stays in the division he can work his way back to a title shot. But he's at the very, very back of the line even if most people think the call went the wrong way. It is what it is.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Yup exactly. Edgar has been relegated to BJ Penn/Jon Fitch/Rich Franklin territory at lightweight, with two losses to the current champ.
> 
> I'm sure if he stays in the division he can work his way back to a title shot. But he's at the very, very back of the line even if most people think the call went the wrong way. It is what it is.


Yep remember when he beat bj the first time the rage that endured here lol but it is what it is.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Just watched the fight, mind you this opinion is coming from an Edgar fan, but that was a coin toss of a decision. Someone was going to feel like shit after the fight because that was a really close performance. 

Round 1: Benson
Round 2: Frankie
Round 3: ??????
Round 4: ??????
Round 5: ??????

Real technical fight for sure. I just can't be upset with the decision, it was a real coin toss; probably the closest fight I've ever seen. That was a true split decision victory and it could have gone either way. If they called it a draw people would have been more pissed off than they are now, so I'm glad they didn't and gave it to one of them.

I think the real problem was the decision in the first fight, which I believe Edgar won, so it kind of sucks for his professional record to be tainted with a unanimous decision loss that he should've won, or at the very least was a draw. On paper it looks like he got beat decisively the first time by Benson, and then couldn't convince the judges he deserved the belt in the 2nd fight which couldn't be further from the truth. I feel for Edgar, poor guy fights his ass off and has to put up with these ****ed up calls, what can you do?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

There's an old saying."To be the champion, you have to BEAT the champion" take that for what you will, but razor thin decisions almost always go to the champ


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

As lovely as that saying may be, the judges don't follow that. They're just incapable of scoring fights correctly on a consistent basis. This was a close fight, but Frankie won it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So on my personal scorecard Frankie is now 7 rounds to 3 against Benson.

Don't do it, don't do it, don't do it... ah, what the heck.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I honestly just don't see how everyone can be so set on edgar winning the fight. The fight could have gone either way. 

round 1 : Henderson hits more often, end the round attempting a submission.

1-0 Bendo

round 2 : Edgar outstrikes hendo 12-7, and he also gets the knockdown. 

1-1

round 3-5 : Razor thin. This is where it comes down to the judges giving points for the more powerful shots or frankies pitter patter.

You have 2 definitive rounds and 3 rounds that could have gone either way. Even if we wanted to say edgar won the 5th, 3/4 were 15-13 Edgar, with bendo hitting 3 more shots to the head than edgar, and 4 was 17-17 with bendo hitting more headshots/having more significant strikes.




Fight could have gone either way. End of story.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Well I just watched the fight and am not biased towards either fight.

After the first round I though, clearly Hendo is going to win this fight. He's bigger, stronger ...but then Edgar does what he does man.

I personally thought he won the next 4 rounds.

He's like a mosquito, and it's hard to tell he's landing punches. But I think he got robbed.

I don't particularly like either of these guys, and I think Bendo is a better ambassador for the sport, but at least one of the judges got it right.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

For me I thought Edgar took rounds 2,3,4 & 5.

Frankie Edgar should be UFC lightweight Champion, IMO


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I don't know. The only reason it was so close was because neither guy really stepped up and took it to the other. They were both fighting not to lose, and they were both fighting way to cautiously.

I wasn't impressed with either guys performance and based on that, no way could I turn the belt over to Frankie when he refused to commit to more than 1 or 2 strikes before backing off. But if Ben continues to defend in this style, I won't be a fan of his for long either.

In my opinion, these guys have spent 10 rounds in the octagon trying not to lose. This is the exact reason why it's so hard to score.

When you have Joe Rogan, during a 5 minute round, saying that 1 kick that was kind of hard might be the difference, you know neither guy is really going for it. I can't give a guy round for 1 kick that was kind of hard.

Will someone just burst forward and unleash and try to knock the f-in shit out of the other guy and stop trying to score [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!

Point fighting is for teenage Tae Kwon Do tournaments, not for the UFC. If even one of these 2 guys actually tried to finish the other we wouldn't be having this debate. It's only because neither tried to win and it takes 2 to fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

StandThemUp said:


> I don't know. The only reason it was so close was because neither guy really stepped up and took it to the other. They were both fighting not to lose, and they were both fighting way to cautiously.
> 
> I wasn't impressed with either guys performance and based on that, no way could I turn the belt over to Frankie when he refused to commit to more than 1 or 2 strikes before backing off. But if Ben continues to defend in this style, I won't be a fan of his for long either.
> 
> ...


Frankie tried to choke him out twice, knocked him down multiple times with shots trying to finish him, and Bendo also tried to choke him out with a sub.

Trying has nothing to do with it, it's fighting someone who is at the top of their game at the top of the division in the top organization in the sport, that made them not finish.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

There better not be another rematch.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

M_D said:


> I slept on it, still dont like the decision but im cool with it (specially since i did not want im to win anyways)
> 
> hopefully people will try harder to not go to the judges now....oh wait you would think they would of learned their lesson by the the hundreds of other bad judged fights


So basically someone who deserves the win doesn't get it because they didn't finish. That doesn't make since.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheReturn said:


> So basically someone who deserves the win doesn't get it because they didn't finish. That doesn't make since.


You just described a situation that we see somewhat often.

It doesn't make sense and that is why everyone is upset.

I do not like the UFC stats lying about strikes landed, Frankie outlanded Bendo.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> I do not like the UFC stats lying about strikes landed, Frankie outlanded Bendo.


Yes, he did. And what's even worse, they bought fightmetric so you can't trust their stats either.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Yes, he did. And what's even worse, they bought fightmetric so you can't trust their stats either.


That doesn't matter. What matters is that two judges think that Henderson barely (because they can't give draw rounds) beat Edgar by 48-47, and one of them thinks that Edgar clearly won the fight 49-46. If you add the total rounds by the three judges, Edgar won by one .

I think Edgar barely beat Henderson, but he did it. Except for the fist round that was clearly Henderson's, Edgar did more than Henderson in the other 4, in some a little more, and in the 2nd a lot more.

But hey, it was a tough fight to call, nevertheless.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

They can give 10-10 rounds, they just don't because they are incompetent.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> They can give 10-10 rounds, they just don't because they are incompetent.


Well, then they should have given at least one 10-10 round. That one probably went to Henderson in the two judges that gave him the win. So for a draw round that they didn't judge, Henderson retains.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

from memory i had it R1. Benson, R2. Frankie, R3. 10-10 R.4 Frankie. R5 Frankie.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> from memory i had it R1. Benson, R2. Frankie, R3. 10-10 R.4 Frankie. R5 Frankie.


I had the same. Round 3 was too close to call, so a draw was in order. In the other two Frankie did a little more, more hard hits and more control, but enough to get him the round.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> You just described a situation that we see somewhat often.
> 
> It doesn't make sense and that is why everyone is upset.
> 
> I do not like the UFC stats lying about strikes landed, Frankie outlanded Bendo.


They probably didn't count the body punches because they know that the judges don't. I've been making an active effort to not be upset about it; I don't want my memory of another fight I really enjoyed to be clouded by disgust for the awful judging like Diaz/Noons 2 and Kampmann/Shields.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> from memory i had it R1. Benson, R2. Frankie, R3. 10-10 R.4 Frankie. R5 Frankie.


Sounds about right. I mean the rounds 1,2,4 and 5 were pretty clear (won by Bendo, Edgar, Edgar and Edgar respectively) so I was sure the fight would be either 49-46 or atleast 48-47 win for Edgar. I just don't get it... even if we assume they gave 3rd round for Bendo; which is the 3rd one he apparently won according to 2 of the judges? #2 #4 and #5 were pretty clear Edgar rounds...


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got to watch this fight. Totally the wrong call in my opinion. 

At least Nate gets his shot at a title finally. Dude is looking very impressive lately.


----------

